# Notebook startet nach Bios Update nicht mehr



## mrbond83 (6. September 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich habe vor einer Woche mein Bios geupdated. Es handelt sich um ein Asus Notebook und das Update fand mit dem LiveUpdate Tool von Asus statt.
Es gab eine Schwierigkeit schon beim flashen, das Notebook reagierte nicht mehr. Auch das Betätigen des Reset Knopfes hatte keine Auswirkung.
Dann habe ich Netzstecker und Akku entfernt. Nun geht das Notebook nicht mehr an. Ich habe versucht, den Kondensator zu entladen indem ich auf den Powerknopf drückte ohne Stromzufuhr (Akku bzw. Netzteil), jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Nun stellt sich die Frage, was ich machen kann. Ich habe leider keinen Gewährleistungsanspruch mehr, da das Gerät älter als 2 Jahre ist. 

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
mrbond83

PS: Es brennt kein Lämpchen mehr und das Drücken des Power Knopfes zeigt keine Wirkung


----------



## GoZoU (6. September 2009)

Hier gehts weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...book-startet-nach-bios-update-nicht-mehr.html

MfG
GoZoU


----------

